# Shinden Fudo Ryu - Daken Tai Jutsu



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

[yt]NnujI3jurnw&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2008)

Another great clip!  Thanks for posting it! 

Mike


----------



## newtothe dark (May 16, 2008)

Great post thanks


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 17, 2008)

Another awesome clip. VanCise, you are always finding the best clips, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Vancise never fails to show a great clip.....thanks


----------



## rutherford (May 19, 2008)

Well, you don't often see this in credits:

Antonios Mitrou
Menkyo Kaiden


----------



## mrhnau (May 19, 2008)

rutherford said:


> Well, you don't often see this in credits:
> 
> Antonios Mitrou
> Menkyo Kaiden


Good catch. I'm sure Menkyo Kaiden has been handed out, just people don't normally publically announce it...


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 19, 2008)

Well at least it didn't say Menkyo Kaiden Koga Ryu.....LOL just kidding.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 19, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> Good catch. I'm sure Menkyo Kaiden has been handed out, just people don't normally publically announce it...


 
He should know better...last time the Greeks decided to act up it resulted in an epileptic seizure in Honbu...:whip:


----------



## Shicomm (May 19, 2008)

Great find as usual Brian !  

Isn't safri duo great music for such video ?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 20, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Isn't safri duo great music for such video ?


 
This would work better.


----------

